
She began to talk – then mysteriously fell silent. Later her parents learned why - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/medical-mysteries/she-began-to-talk--then-mysteriously-fell-silent-months-later-her-parents-learned-why/2019/10/11/703f97f4-c9be-11e9-a1fe-ca46e8d573c0_story.html
======
welcome_dragon
Interesting article but wow. What a click bait title

~~~
vo2maxer
Honestly curious, why clickbait?

